# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  LuDo Koi : Grow Out BATTLE of GOSANKE DOITSU Shinoda Koi Farm with Narita Certifica

## Saung Koi

*NAMA KEGIATAN*
LuDo Koi : Grow Out Battle of Gosanke Doitsu Shinoda Koi Farm with Narita Certificate   

  Sekilas tentang Shinoda Koi Farm :



 

  Shinoda Koi Farm was founded in Oguriyama, Ojiya-city, Niigata in 1952. Mr. Susumu Shinoda is the second generation. In Shinoda Koi Farm, he breeds Ginrin Showa, Doitsu Kohaku, Doitsu Showa and Hi Utsuri mainly. His Ginrin Showa won the Grand Champion at All Niigata Koi Show (Nogyosai) in 2000. Grand Champion Ginrin Showa It now acts as a parent to preserve and improve the quality bloodline Shinoda Koi Farm is also known as USHIZO. He is a very famous breeder even abroad.

*DEFINISI KEGIATAN*
Grow Out : Shinoda Doitsu adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Doitsu Gosanke yang berasal dari breeder Shinoda Koi Farm Japan, yang didatangkan melalui Narita Koi Farm tanggal 22 Juli 2013 dan disediakan LuDo Koi, untuk dibesarkan secara bersama di kolam 25 ton  LuDo Koi Bandung selama periode 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri dari Japan maupun dr Indonesia.

 



Kolam 25 ton @ Bandung
Air Baru 24 jam, tds 200, suhu 25-26 C
Auto Backwash Air Flow 3 x sehari
Auto Backwash Pump 7 x sehari
Sand Filter Manual Backwash 2 x sehari
Auto Feeder 4 x sehari + 2 x Manual Colour Food
 

 

Koi yang akan dipilih adalah *Doitsu Kohaku 20 ekor, Sanke 18 ekor, Showa 22 ekor* dari Shinoda sebanyak 60 Ekor yg berukuran rata-rata di 16  20 cm dan *bersertifikat Dealer Narita Koi Farm, Japan*



 Dalam masa Grow Out ini Pakan yang digunakan adalah :

* HISILK 21 KENKOKANRI untuk Growth n Wheatgerm
 * SAKAI untuk Colour
* SAKI HIKARI DEEP RED untuk Colour
* SAKI HIKARI PURE WHITE untuk Finishing di akhir periode

 

 

*TUJUAN*
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih Doitsu berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus mempererat persahabatan antar penghobby Koi

*AGENDA*
08/09/13 - 10/10/13, Masa Pengenalan dan Pemilihan Ikan
16/09/13  10/10/13, Pelunasan Ikan (Jika tidak dilunasi smp batas waktu tsb, maka Panitia berhak menjual ikan tsb)
08/09/13  08/03/14, Masa kegiatan LuDo Koi Grow Out Battle of Gosanke Doitsu
08/03/14  10/03/14, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif)
10/03/14  17/03/14, Pengambilan dan Pengiriman Ikan ke masing2 Partisipant (Jika tidak diambil smp waktu tsb, maka dikenakan charge)

*PARTISIPAN*
Partisipant adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member

*PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai sekelompok juri secara langsung ataupun melalui foto yang diposting di forum (akan ditentukan kemudian sebelum akhir periode kegiatan). Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan 
2. Juri Kegiatan ini dr Indonesia ( menyusul ) dan dr Japan adlh RYUKI NARITA
3. Tata cara serta point penilaian akan dirumuskan kemudian
4. Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka Head Judge yang akan menentukan pemenangnya dan menjelaskan kepada audience (untuk proses pembelajaran kita semua kenapa mereka memilih ikan tersebut)

*HADIAH*
** Grow Out Doitsu Kohaku*
Juara 1: Blackberry Bellagio 9790 + Sertifikat Juara 1
Juara 2: Blackberry Davis 9220 + Sertifikat Juara 2
Juara 3: 1 pcs SAKAI Colour + Sertifikat Juara 3

** Grow Out Doitsu Sanke*
Juara 1: Blackberry Bellagio 9790 + Sertifikat Juara 1
Juara 2: Blackberry Davis 9220 + Sertifikat Juara 2
Juara 3: 1 pcs SAKAI Colour + Sertifikat Juara 3

** Grow Out Doitsu Showa*
Juara 1: Blackberry Bellagio 9790 + Sertifikat Juara 1
Juara 2: Blackberry Davis 9220 + Sertifikat Juara 2
Juara 3: 1 pcs SAKAI Colour + Sertifikat Juara 3

 


*GRAND CHAMPION : 1 Unit Sepeda Motor HONDA BEAT F1 CBS
(Jika Ikan yang terpilih minimal 40 ekor)*




*Hadiah dipersembahkan oleh LuDo Koi Centre (LU-kas DO-do), Bandung dan disponsori oleh Bp. Teddy Eagleray (Honda Bandung) dan Joe EXPRESS, Jakarta (Bp. Eddie Joe)* 

Anggota KOIs forum, dealer, atau sponsor lain yang bersedia memberikan donasi berupa ikan, voucher, atau bentuk lainnya akan diumumkan kemudian. Bila hal itu terjadi, maka komposisi pemenang dan hadiah bisa berubah dan menjadi wewenang LuDo Koi selaku panitia untuk melakukan perubahan tersebut 

*PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI*
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode LELANG. Start Lelang dimulai pada hari *Minggu, 8 September 2013 dan berakhir pd Senin, tanggal 16 September 2013 pukul 20:05 wsk dengan perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dr bid terakhir.*

  Ket : Jika dalam kurun waktu 20:01 smp 20:05 ada bid, maka Lelang utk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit dari BID TERAKHIR*.
  Contoh : ada bid di 20:03, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:08, jika ada bid lagi di 20:08, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:13, dan seterusnya.
*Sampai pd 5 menit terakhir TIDAK ada BID, maka Lelang dinyatakan BERAKHIR*.

2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Kode dan Nomer Koi serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya
3. *Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 10 Oktober 2013*

*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dr participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka LuDo Koi BERHAK untuk menjual ikan tersebut ke pihak lain tanpa pemberitahuan terlebih dahulu*.
4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening LuDo Koi:

BCA cabang Ahmad Yani A/C No. 43708 77772 a.n. Lukas Tanusanjaya
( Mohon memberi kode / berita, dan konfirmasi jika sudah transfer )

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke LuDo Koi, Bandung
Pengiriman ikan dapat menunjuk agen travel atau angkutan yang dipercaya
Rekomendasi : Chivas Exp, Herona, Baraya Travel, Cargo Kalibarat ( Pesawat )
(Ongkos kirim kisaran Rp. 80.000,- s/d Rp. 150.000,- berikut packing, untuk wilayah Jakarta dan Pulau Jawa), Luar Pulau kisaran Rp. 200.000,- s/d Rp. 1.000.000,-

*HARGA*
*Harga Grow Out 1 (satu) ekor Koi Doitsu ini ditetapkan secara Lelang dg Start awal di Rp. 1.000.000,- dan Kelipatan Minimal Rp. 100.000,-* 
Lelang berakhir Senin, tanggal 16 September 2013 pukul 20:05 waktu server Kois

 3% dari hasil penjualan akan diberikan ke Kois 

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang LuDo Koi selaku panitia kegiatan ini untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

Sebelum dan sesudahnya, LuDo Koi mengucapkan banyak terima-kasih dan memohon dukungan rekan-rekan di Kois juga para penghobby di seluruh Indonesia
TERIMA KASIH....... :Yo:  
Shinoda Koi Farm
Narita Koi Farm
Forum Koi-s
Samurai Koi 
Eagleray
Joe Express
Koi Palace
Dodo Koi

Untuk info lebih lanjut hubungi :
1. Lukas - 081 3204 27772 ; Pin 2340A506
2. Dodo  0852 15911 888 ; Pin 277CDEA2

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## WPT

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

traffic koi-s forum terbantu utk tetap ramai krn support dari ludo koi....salut banget...semoga sukses selalu buat om lukas dan om dodo

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

ini perang *Star Wars* ya, ................................. :Doh:  
Setelah LJ, kemudian Dodo, lantas Lucas starnya ..................................................  ............; balik lagi, LJ dulu, baru Lukas, akhirnya Dodo .........................., dst.
Mereka kompak saling bantu, saling sponsor, .............................yang akhirnya sukses bersama menyenangkan hobbiest / peserta  :Yo: , mrk sendiri belon tentu untung dari tiap lelang (cape udah pasti).

Makanya lelang mrk selalu rame dan diatas 25 halaman semua (bahkan 100 hal).  :Second: 

Bravo ....... terutama hadiahnya yg tidak terduga !  :Focus:  selamat lelang .................................

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## radithya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## radithya

om Dodo om LJ bikin KC Goshiki dong...  :Cheer2:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*"BATTLE of GOSANKE DOITSU"

START Auction 8-9 @ 8:09 wks
*
*Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku*

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Orion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku

K 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
K 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 6 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
K 7 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
K 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
K 13 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 19 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 20 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...                         

Shinoda Doitsu Sanke

SK 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 6 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
SK 7 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *pujiono*
SK 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
SK 13 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *pujiono*
SK 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
SK 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...

Shinoda Doitsu Showa

S 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *pujiono*
S 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
S 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 6 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 7 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *pujiono*
S 13 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
S 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *herrydragon*
S 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 19 Rp. 1.000.000,- by *pujiono*
S 20 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 21 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 22 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> K13 1.00
> s4 1.00


Thanx Om Yamato




> Nyoba ikutan ya om ludo
> S20 @1jt


MAngga Om Pepen...Thanx

Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku

K 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
K 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by wawanwae
K 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 6 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
K 7 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
K 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
K 13 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
K 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 19 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 20 Rp. 1.000.000,- by wawanwae

Shinoda Doitsu Sanke

SK 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 6 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
SK 7 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pujiono
SK 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by wawanwae
SK 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
SK 13 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pujiono
SK 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by andrie_dimiharja
SK 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
SK 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...

Shinoda Doitsu Showa

S 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pujiono
S 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
S 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
S 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 6 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 7 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pujiono
S 13 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
S 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
S 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by andrie_dimiharja
S 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 19 Rp. 1.000.000,- by viktor
S 20 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pependaus810
S 21 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 22 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamato

s1 1.00
s18 1.00
k10 1jt
k20 1jt
sk 7 1jt

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugroho_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

K2 1800000

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Maklum ya Video cuma pake BB...sekilas dulu ya...makannya lg bagus nich  :Biggrin1:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanskh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

lagi ya om ikutan S7 ,1jt ::

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

K 12 rp. 1.300.000,-

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugroho_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

sudah tembus 42 unit om  :Yo: 
sementara ikan showa lebih banyak peminat 17 ekor (77%), sanke 12 ekor (66%), dan kohaku 13 ekor (65%)

K 13 : 1.2jt
K 7 : 1.3jt

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Sk 17 1400
Sk  8 1100

----------


## teejay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rtangguh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Halo Om Lukas ..biasanya KC ato GO sukses biasanya disertai  boss Dragon tetap ngebid smp hari terakhir ..waspadalah3x he he


huhahahahahhaha... menyimak dulu, namaku dah ilang  :Doh:

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Mana nih* Om Gold* yang biasanya juga kasih semangat ...............  :Target: 
_Setuju Pak ?_

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Sk4 - 1,1jt





> bid s7 1,1





> K 6 : 3jt.


Halo Om Hendro... :Happy: 




> K7  1500
> k13 1500





> K6 3,5jt
> K13 2jt


Thanx Om rtangguh

Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku

K 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by aie koi
K 2 Rp. 1.800.000,- by BeauKoi
K 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by wawanwae
K 5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 9KOI
K 6 Rp. 3.500.000,- by rtangguh
K 7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DrRony
K 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by nugroho_koi
K 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 12 Rp. 1.300.000,- by Ridwan sm
K 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by rtangguh
K 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 19 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 20 Rp. 1.000.000,- by wawanwae

Shinoda Doitsu Sanke

SK 1 Rp. 1.200.000,- by samalo
SK 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by gizza
SK 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 4 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Ridwan sm
SK 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 6 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ademilanforever
SK 7 Rp. 1.200.000,- by genadhi
SK 8 Rp. 1.100.000,- by DrRony
SK 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by wawanwae
SK 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
SK 13 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pujiono
SK 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by sabhara
SK 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by andrie_dimiharja
SK 17 Rp. 1.400.000,- by DrRony
SK 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...

Shinoda Doitsu Showa

S 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
S 2 Rp. 1.200.000,- by pujiono
S 3 Rp. 2.000.000,- by eyp.9706
S 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
S 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
S 6 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pependaus810
S 7 Rp. 1.100.000,- by bennytaruna
S 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by iwanskh
S 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by bennytaruna
S 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pujiono
S 13 Rp. 1.100.000,- by epoe
S 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
S 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by teejay
S 17 Rp. 1.100.000,- by herrydragon
S 18 Rp. 1.100.000,- by epoe
S 19 Rp. 1.200.000,- by pujiono
S 20 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pependaus810
S 21 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by eyp.9706

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*"BATTLE of GOSANKE DOITSU"

START Auction 8-9 @ 8:09 wks
*
*Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku*

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Yorkshire-nya buat Lucky Draw ya Om Dragon...??


huahahahah.. ampun bos brooo, masih kulakan YS e... € naik bikin pusing  :Doh:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*epoe* 
 
 			 				Mature Champion 			 			 				*KOI's ID*:  			 			 			 	  	 	 		 			Points: 1,330, Level: 20 	 	 	 		 			 			 			 
 		 		   	 		 		 			Level completed: 30%, 
Points required for next Level: 70 			 		 			 		 			 			 			 
 		 		  	  		 			Overall activity: 100.0% 			 		 		 		 			 			 			 
 		     Achievements:
  	  			 Awards:
 

Om Epoe tiap menit nongkrongin forum ya...?? HEBATtttt....... :Spit: 
Overall activity : 100.0%  :Ranger:   :Typing: 
 :Clap2:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> _" Om Epoe tiap menit nongkrongin forum ya...?? HEBATtttt......."_
> 
> Mau kejar tayang, maklum *nubie* (susah menandingi Om Lukas, Dodo dan LJ serta suhu2 lainnya). Paling ngga sambil cari ikan, rating jadi naik ...... 
> Abis ini juga paling2 akan mereda, udah cukuplah .......... daripada disebut *telur* atau *burayak* ?


di puncak kolam kita disewakan om ep, silakan mampir kapan sempet om, 5 menit ke taman safari indonesia. numpang promosi ya om lukas.... :Typing: .
kolam beton dengan mekanik dan biological filtration + air gunung tds 25, suhu air 21 derajat celsius.

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

sk 17, 2100..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Om HNogo,
Boleh nempil YSnya ?
Tks   :Tape:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Ini to...ikannya
Memang body yahud...makan rakus

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

:Yield: AMPUN- AMPUN SK 17 KOK PEMINATNYA TAMBAH BANYAK   :Hail:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Wah sepertinya ikan yg foto skrg Lbh  yahud dan ikutan Lbh besar.coba ikutan para suhu sk17 3jt. Klo tidak  merepotkan ikan2 kondisi skrg di foto Om Lukas.biar makin greget.


Thank You Om Andrie
Hehe...bisanya cuma foto dari kaca Om
Seperti biasa ikan2 GO di kolam saya hampir gak pernah diangkat klo lg bagus2nya makan
Mengurangi resiko stres n sakit




> Sk9 1.2 : Sk13 1.2:  K12 1.4 :s2 1.4





> Sk 9  1300
> Sk 16 1200



Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku

K 1 Rp. 1.100.000,- by koikulo
K 2 Rp. 1.800.000,- by BeauKoi
K 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by wawanwae
K 5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by herrydragon
K 6 Rp. 3.500.000,- by rtangguh
K 7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by herrydragon
K 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 10 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 9KOI
K 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 12 Rp. 1.400.000,- by pujiono
K 13 Rp. 2.100.000,- by 2onny
K 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 19 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 20 Rp. 1.100.000,- by LDJ

Shinoda Doitsu Sanke

SK 1 Rp. 1.200.000,- by samalo
SK 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by gizza
SK 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 4 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Ridwan sm
SK 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 6 Rp. 2.100.000,- by herrydragon
SK 7 Rp. 1.200.000,- by genadhi
SK 8 Rp. 1.100.000,- by DrRony
SK 9 Rp. 1.300.000,- by DrRony
SK 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
SK 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
SK 13 Rp. 1.200.000,- by pujiono
SK 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by sabhara
SK 16 Rp. 1.200.000,- by DrRony
SK 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by andrie_dimiharja
SK 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...

Shinoda Doitsu Showa

S 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
S 2 Rp. 1.400.000,- by pujiono
S 3 Rp. 2.000.000,- by eyp.9706
S 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
S 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
S 6 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pependaus810
S 7 Rp. 1.100.000,- by bennytaruna
S 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by iwanskh
S 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by abikoifarm
S 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by bennytaruna
S 12 Rp. 1.100.000,- by epoe
S 13 Rp. 1.500.000,- by herrydragon
S 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
S 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by teejay
S 17 Rp. 1.200.000,- by DrRony
S 18 Rp. 1.200.000,- by DrRony
S 19 Rp. 1.200.000,- by pujiono
S 20 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pependaus810
S 21 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by eyp.9706

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

> SK 17 BISA 10 JT , MASA SIH ??


Lho pura2 ga inget ya?
kan om BOBBYASWIN sendiri yg ramal bisa tembus 27JUTA! ahahahahha,,,,,

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

K 1 = 1.200.000

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Gpp salah om andrie...asal angkanya ga salah hahaha
K 13 2.2jt
Biar makin ramee

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Penampakan pagi ini...sekalian coba video dg camera, ternyata msh kurang jg yach... :Crazy: 
Kalo video keliatan kurang bagus, bisa change quality icon setting dikanan bawah ya... :Heh:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> habis backwash atuh...ato habis jual YS dapet duit trus ngebid...haha


hahahaha... rawat YS, makani Koi, cek Lovebird.. terus tidur meneh  :Sleep:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

K7 : 1.900.000

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

k20 1,5 jt

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> K7, 2100..


Coba langsung 5 juta Om Dragon...hadiah langsung Pure White...wkwkwkwkwk

Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku

K 1 Rp. 1.200.000,- by viktor
K 2 Rp. 1.800.000,- by BeauKoi
K 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by wawanwae
K 5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
K 6 Rp. 3.500.000,- by rtangguh
K 7 Rp. 2.100.000,- by herrydragon
K 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 10 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 9KOI
K 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 12 Rp. 1.400.000,- by pujiono
K 13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by LDJ
K 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 19 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 20 Rp. 1.500.000,- by wawanwae

Shinoda Doitsu Sanke

SK 1 Rp. 1.200.000,- by samalo
SK 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by gizza
SK 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 4 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Ridwan sm
SK 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 6 Rp. 2.100.000,- by herrydragon
SK 7 Rp. 1.200.000,- by genadhi
SK 8 Rp. 1.100.000,- by DrRony
SK 9 Rp. 1.300.000,- by DrRony
SK 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
SK 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
SK 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
SK 13 Rp. 1.200.000,- by pujiono
SK 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by sabhara
SK 16 Rp. 1.200.000,- by DrRony
SK 17 Rp. 3.700.000,- by andrie_dimiharja
SK 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by BOBBYASWIN

Shinoda Doitsu Showa

S 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
S 2 Rp. 1.400.000,- by pujiono
S 3 Rp. 2.000.000,- by eyp.9706
S 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
S 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
S 6 Rp. 1.100.000,- by viktor
S 7 Rp. 1.100.000,- by bennytaruna
S 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by iwanskh
S 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by abikoifarm
S 11 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Aidama Koitabe Gom Sirait
S 12 Rp. 1.100.000,- by epoe
S 13 Rp. 1.500.000,- by herrydragon
S 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
S 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
S 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by teejay
S 17 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DrRony
S 18 Rp. 1.300.000,- by herrydragon
S 19 Rp. 1.300.000,- by viktor
S 20 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Rizal61
S 21 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by eyp.9706

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

sedikit alasan dari statement ini karena kadang kala ada yang sudah bid tapi tidak melakukan kewajibannya baik pengambilan ikan ataupun pelunasan tagihannya .... terkadang juga, ada yang menginginkan ikannya untuk dipelihara .....

terimakasi





> Ya betul
> Pemilihan sampai 10 Oktober
> Pelelangan sampai 16 September jam 20:05
> Pemilihan bukan berarti Lelang ya...
> Jika masa Lelang berakhir...dan tidak semua ikan sold,
> Maka masih ada waktu smp 10 Oktober untuk dipilih dan berhak untuk tetap ikut GO.
> 10 Oktober itu sekaligus batas akhir pelunasan ikan...Jika smp masa tsb ikan blm dilunasi...Panitia berhak menjual ikan itu tanpa pemberitahuan terlebih dahulu.
> Dimohon maklum dan mengerti. Thanx.

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> *HADIAH*
> ** Grow Out Doitsu Kohaku*
> Juara 1: Blackberry Bellagio 9790 + Sertifikat Juara 1
> Juara 2: Blackberry Davis 9220 + Sertifikat Juara 2
> Juara 3: 1 pcs SAKAI Colour + Sertifikat Juara 3
> 
> ** Grow Out Doitsu Sanke*
> Juara 1: Blackberry Bellagio 9790 + Sertifikat Juara 1
> Juara 2: Blackberry Davis 9220 + Sertifikat Juara 2
> ...


Sedikit informasi tentunya bukan untuk mempertakut, namun agar mendukung labil ekonomi kita bersama.  :Blah: 
Terima kasih Om Lukas- esp. om Dodo..teman saya sejak beberapa tahun belajar, dari ga punya kolam, numpang kolam, sampe nanya2 ikan sakit, many thanks bros..

*RAJAPINDAH* 

 										RajaPindah memberikan kepada Anda layanan berupa jasa pindahan  yang akan membantu proses pindahan Anda baik untuk keperluan  residensial (rumah, apartemen, kost) maupun komersial (kantor, ruko,  gudang, pabrik). Kami melayani jasa pindahan domestic maupun  internasional. 										


*Lingkup layanan Jasa Pindahan kami :* 																	 										- Pindahan Rumah
										- Pindahan Apartemen
										- Pindahan Kantor
										- Pindahan Kos-kosan
										- Pindahan Gudang
										- Pindahan Pabrik
*Layanan yang kami berikan meliputi:*Packer, yaitu tenaga kerja  yang terlatih dan berpengalaman yang akan melaksanakan proses pindahan  mulai dari pembongkaran, pengepakan, pengiriman hingga proses penataan  kembali barang-barang di lokasi tujuan.Packaging Material, seluruh material pengepakan barang akan kami sediakan untuk mengemas seluruh barang yang akan dipindahkan.Moving Tools, peralatan  kerja yang akan digunakan untuk proses pemindahan barang telah teruji  dan berkualitas standar internasional.Moving Transportation,  kendaraan yang akan digunakan untuk pengiriman barang, baik berupa mobil  pick up, van, hingga truk telah memiliki standar keamanan yang teruji  serta dilengkapi dengan GPS (Global Positioning System) yang akan  mempermudah pelacakan pengiriman barang.Relocation Service, proses pembongkaran dan penataan kembali barang di lokasi tujuan.

Untuk rekan2 koi-s yang membutuhkan konfirmasi lebih lanjut, bisa hubungi kami :

Jl. Karang Tengah Raya no 61A, Lebak Bulus, Jakarta Selatan

Telp : 021  7121 8636

HP :      0812 8469 4982 (Tomi)  0877 8287 3987 (Indah)  0812 136 4171 (Leopold-userID: LDJ)

Email : [email protected]

Website : www.rajapindah.com

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

_"Sedikit lokalisasi tentunya bukan untuk mempertakut, namun agar mendukung labil ekonomi kita bersama. "_

Setuju Pak

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> ikan karasinya baik pak....
> k4--1,5 jt. k20---2jt





> HU dan Kujyaku nya boleh tuh om untuk lucky draw


Ini sama2 dr Lampung ya...?

Btw...bosen gak Lucky Draw Ikan lagi...?  :Dance:

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

ini sih *S12*  ....................... for sure  :Thumb:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Om epoe, keliatannya bukan S12, menurut saya S18

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*LUCKY DRAW seri 1* 
Masih dari Farm yang sama dengan acara kita Grow Out "Battle of Gosanke Doitsu"
SHINODA Koi Farm with serti Shinoda...4 ekor Hi Utsuri size 25an cm, kami berikan untuk Pemenang Lelang GO ini, tentunya dengan cara diundi setelah masa Lelang berakhir pada, *Senin 16 September 2013 pukul 20:05 wsk
*
Saudara dr Hi Utsuri ini...sudah lama kami keluarkan...seperti contoh yang di upload oleh Kang Rahmat ( Ademilanforever )
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...noda-Hi-Utsuri

1 contoh lagi sudah dimiliki oleh Om Ridwansm, Cirebon...Coba Om Ridwan...fotonya diupload ( body yang mantap )

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

K 3 - 1.200.000,-
k 18 - 1.100.000,-

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Nah tu Om,
Sudah ada bbrp orang yang setuju, yang lain juga akan mendukung ............................... :Lock1:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## radithya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Piilhan kita om kok sma semua om wakakkaka mundur dgn hormat aja lawan raja ngeyel wkwkkwkwkk


haduh kebetulan aja kali om  :Peace:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Sk8: 1300
> S16: 1100





> Om Lukas,
> *K17* dulu 1jt





> Ya Om Lukas..setuju dg om epoe
> SK8 1500





> S 22 = 2100





> izin ngebid SK 13 = 1,3





> SK13=1.4jt


Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku

K 1 Rp. 1.300.000,- by Rediansyah
K 2 Rp. 1.800.000,- by BeauKoi
K 3 Rp. 1.200.000,- by Ridwan sm
K 4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by wawanwae
K 5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
K 6 Rp. 3.500.000,- by rtangguh
K 7 Rp. 2.100.000,- by herrydragon
K 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 10 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 9KOI
K 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 12 Rp. 1.600.000,- by demmy
K 13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by LDJ
K 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
K 18 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Ridwan sm
K 19 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
K 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by wawanwae

Shinoda Doitsu Sanke

SK 1 Rp. 1.200.000,- by samalo
SK 2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by gizza
SK 3 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 4 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Ridwan sm
SK 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 6 Rp. 2.100.000,- by herrydragon
SK 7 Rp. 1.200.000,- by genadhi
SK 8 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DrRony
SK 9 Rp. 1.300.000,- by DrRony
SK 10 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
SK 11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
SK 12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
SK 13 Rp. 1.400.000,- by RafflesG
SK 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
SK 15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by sabhara
SK 16 Rp. 1.200.000,- by DrRony
SK 17 Rp. 3.700.000,- by andrie_dimiharja
SK 18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by BOBBYASWIN

Shinoda Doitsu Showa

S 1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
S 2 Rp. 1.400.000,- by pujiono
S 3 Rp. 2.000.000,- by eyp.9706
S 4 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Yamato
S 5 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
S 6 Rp. 1.100.000,- by viktor
S 7 Rp. 1.100.000,- by bennytaruna
S 8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by iwanskh
S 10 Rp. 1.100.000,- by qulistop
S 11 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Aidama Koitabe Gom Sirait
S 12 Rp. 1.100.000,- by epoe
S 13 Rp. 1.700.000,- by herrydragon
S 14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by epoe
S 15 Rp. 1.200.000,- by herrydragon
S 16 Rp. 1.100.000,- by qulistop
S 17 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DrRony
S 18 Rp. 1.500.000,- by herrydragon
S 19 Rp. 1.300.000,- by viktor
S 20 Rp. 1.600.000,- by pependaus810
S 21 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
S 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by viktor

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Jumbo Tosai Shiro Utsuri farm Glenndale serti Narita, mata hitam, VVHQ grade 5, sumi semu sudah finished, size 2 Kg up: dilelang atau hanya apree saja ?  ................................... :Ban:

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

maaf om , mau coba lagi sk 6 : 2,6 jt

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> waduh sorry om Bob


nggak papa om dragon , namanya juga lelang , masih banyak yg lain atau nti ngebid sk 6 lagi kl masih kepingin , hehehe....

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## radithya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

:Sorry: Sorry Om Lukas,  :Welcome: selamat datang dan jadi admin aktif lagi ..................................................  .......................... biar seru, itu tuh Om. :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  sebelum bioskop maen kan iseng2 ada yang dimakan  .....supaya teman2 mau bergadang, ledek2an dan timpa2an. :Croc:

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*ALL PARTISIPANT :*

*"Opsi Keeping Contest"*
Acara Grow Out ini akan diberikan optional, yaitu Partisipant yang menang lelang...jika ikan ingin di keeping sendiri dimasing2 kolam...kami berikan kesempatan...*dengan syarat* :
1. Harga ikan sesuai dengan bid pemenang lelang.
2. Bila masa Grow Out n Keeping Contest ini berakhir...maka ikan yang di keep dimasing2 partisipant jika ingin di nilai, harus dikirim ke LuDo Koi, Bandung.
3. Ongkos kirim dan packing bolak balik ditanggung pemenang lelang.
4. Segala resiko mengenai ikan di masing2 partisipant adalah tanggungan partisipant. ( Kalo GO di LuDo Koi resiko cacat or luntur or mati, ditanggung LuDo Koi...dengan diganti ikan yang masih ada ato diganti uang seharga lelang )
5. Untuk ikan yang di Keeping Contest...tetap diberikan kesempatan untuk bisa dinilai dan dapat hadiah2 seperti yang telah disebutkan sebelumnya.

Terimakasih...dan diharapkan bisa dipahami, karena terkadang partisipant kurang mantap kalo gak dikeeping sendiri. 
Bisa keeping ikan dengan bagus adalah kepuasan tersendiri.

Jadi...mari kita sama2 belajar untuk keeping ikan Koi yang indah ini... :Yo:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hadiah tebakan juga bisa salah satu ikan yang ada tersisa (SK3, SK5, atau S ::  .............. tapi di *Keep Sendiri* (KS bukan KC) oleh bidder yg menang (hemat pakan dan risiko kematian selama keeping bagi Ludo Koi), syaratnya pemenang tebakan *harus memenangkan* paling tidak "*satu*"* ikan*; yang menang tebakan tapi ngga ngga menang lelang, terpaksa menghibahkan kesempatannya pada no.2 juara tebakan.  :Yo:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

> Sk1 1,6 jt om
> Trs sy minta hiroshi d buat hadiah s8.. Tq


Wogh.. Maap.. Maklum pake hp

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Start...SEKARANGGGGG......................
Tebakan...Ikan nomer berapa...??
*First Come First Serve*,,,*"BEGADANG BERHADIAH"*
Batas waktu sampe dg *pukul 00:00* 



Hadiahnya ini aja ya... :Peace: Farm Momotaro, size 35 cm
Ongkir n packing ditanggung pemenang tebakan... :Yo:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

> Lanjut dulu ya...ntar siapa yang bener sy stop...hehehe
> Om Leo...itu gambar udah ada petunjuknya lho...perhatikan dg seksama
> 
> Sy begadang ini sambil bolak balik ke kamar, cek anak...


Wah.. Kl gt sy slh ya.. Hahaha

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Ini Jawabannya... :Hat:

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

DR mata elang...ciamik

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

@Om epoe & Om LDJ =kebetulan sy jg plg favorite jenis sanke ,jadi sering bolak balik liatin doitsu~sanke2 tsb.he he..

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

S 1 = 1.200

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> setuju pak



Shiro  ya gimana om herry.. apa uda beruba showa apa tetep shiro..hahhaa
body makin ok...

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Siap" jaga stamina biat ntar malam.. gentleman start ur enginee


tidur dulu skrg.. bangun ntar jam 9  :Sleep:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

whuaduuhh bahaya ini ... udh pada siap2 nerkam, sampe bikin update-an sendiri om HD

prediksi ntar malem bakal berdarah2 keknya hahahahaha mantaab

sundut bensin dulu dikit om : SK 16 Rp. 1.3jt

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Om lukas lagi cari kopi+jamu wkwkwk


Dah tuh...saya makan dulu
Nanti updatenya saya santai ya...gak bisa cepet2.
Patokan liat halaman sebelumnya aja...klo mau aman langsung bid 5 juta.....dijamin aman.... :Rockon:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Pada intinya harga ikan GO ini masih sangat murah sekali. Dengan pertimbangan ikan bagus selection, dan di keeping 6 bulan oleh ahlinya dengan pakan yg mahal...
> Jika dijual satuan minimal 3 - 5jt per ekor tanpa keeping lagi, tanpa hadiah lagi...


Nah Loh...maka langsung aja bid 10 juta wkwkwkwkwkwkwk...ikan dapet dah guedeeeee n ginuk2

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Aman klo segitu om Andrie .. ditinggal bobok aja hehe

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teejay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

> Mao nyalip s18 lg pecahin celengan Ayam dulu. Bokek beratt


Hayo om hajar sekalian wkwkkwkk

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

s13 3000...

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

K13 3100 000

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

k 5 = 2300

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fbkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

s13, 3600..

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fbkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

K 7.    2.8jt

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

up date om

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

k1 1,9
s7 1,5

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

S18: 1,9 by ciol

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Sk6 3,600 000
S18 2jt

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

s3.....2400

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Sk 15 : 1,2

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

sk9---2juta

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

S17 1.8 juta aaa

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

SK 6 = 4,5 jt

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Sk1 1,8 jt
K3 1,6 jt

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

S11 1.4 bang gom

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Sk1 2jt....

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

k1 = 2,1 jt
s7 = 2,1 jt

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

:Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

s7 = 2,2 jt...ngupi dulu aah hahahaa

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fbkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

S2 = 1,8jt

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

K2 -  2 ......

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fbkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Dapat 1 d harga segitu juga dah sukur dah

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

s14... 1,3

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Maaf Juga yaa om, Ikut satu2nya juga,
SK 18-->1,3jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanskh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

10 halaman lagi menuju 100
Ada doorprize apa ya om luk n om dodo?

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> cuman punya 1 ikan doang ntar meleng dikit hilang deh


tambah donk om Bob... bid lainnya  :Whistle:

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Om bob sk17 nungguin ditikungan tuh,hehe

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> *Shinoda Doitsu Sanke*


Lagiiiiiiii yak

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

ho koq mangkin kenceng begitu diklebetin bendera ama Om Dodo, maksudnya itu pelan2 didepan ada kecelakaan ..................... :Israel:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hoaaaammmm

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

> Om ridwan disuruh cari doitsu kohaku lain ommmmmm kata timmy


Om ridwan nya udah tidur om..

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

S11 bang gom 2.5jt. .... Pipissssss dulu yak

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

sk 7 2 jt.............

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Sk1 2,4.. Moga2 sempet

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

S7 2.700.000

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

K15.. 1,5 sajah

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Game over kahhhhhh??????

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

s7. 3.4 jt

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Sk6 5100 000

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

> SK6. 5.5 jt...


om TWW....doyan doitsu nihhh skr

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

sorry .................maksudnya K8 = 1,6 Om

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

S 15... 1,5 jt

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epin

ikutan lage ah s21 1,3 ko lukas  :Thumb:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

S12 1,3 mana niy lucky drawnyaaa

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

----   s9:1500

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Kalo dah lwt 5 mnt masi bisa bid ya
a?????

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Ampe jam brp neh  ko Lukas??????
K13-6200

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Horee.. Habisss

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Liverpool hrs menang neeeehhhhh

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Om Lukas yang baek, ini sampe jam berapa ? ............................... mata sdh diganjal tusuk gigi, kopi sudah dikasih garam ................ masih aja jatuh  terus .


Katanya mau sampe pagi?

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Horeeee abiisssss

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

undian ikannya kapan ya ?

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Melek lagi

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanskh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

s6 1.800 000

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Tiket japan ??????

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

alhamdulillah dapet selamat buat LUDO koi sukses acaranya, tinggal mikir tagihannya hehheheh selamat buat temen" yang menang lelang semoga ikannya sehat" amienn

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> om lukas , mau tanya nih , selama grow out kl ikannya tewas , gimana om ?


Sudah sy ulas dihalaman sebelumnya Om Bobby...lupa halaman brpnya.
Selama GO, Ikan cacat, luntur, or mati...akan diganti dg ikan yang masih ada
Dan dikarenakan ikan terjual semua...maka...akan diganti uang sesuai dg menang lelang
Thanx ya...

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

nti akhir bulan ini ada lelang lagi dr helmy koi om HD ,ikut aja om

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Lelang lebih seru.. update lebih cepat.. ikan bagus lelang bagus.. mantap ludo koi

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Siap Om Bobby dan Om Leo,
Kolam kecil isi sdh 70 ekor. Maklum baru punya koi atawa nubie.
Sebetulnya sy cuman ngramein aja, coba aja liat tawarannya kan paling rendah terus (spesialis buka). Ikan banyak total2 sama dg 2 ekor ikan Om Bobby atau 1 ekor ikan Om Leo

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*LUCKY DRAW seri 1* 
Masih dari Farm yang sama dengan acara kita Grow Out "Battle of Gosanke Doitsu"
SHINODA Koi Farm with serti Shinoda...4 ekor Hi Utsuri size 25an cm,  kami berikan untuk Pemenang Lelang GO ini, tentunya dengan cara diundi  setelah masa Lelang berakhir pada, *Senin 16 September 2013 pukul 20:05 wsk
*
Saudara dr Hi Utsuri ini...sudah lama kami keluarkan...seperti contoh yang di upload oleh Kang Rahmat ( Ademilanforever )
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...noda-Hi-Utsuri

1 contoh lagi sudah dimiliki oleh Om Ridwansm, Cirebon...Coba Om Ridwan...fotonya diupload ( body yang mantap )  

 

 


*LUCKY DRAW seri 2*
Kumonryu dlm bahasa lain Ikan Naga ( wah Om Herry Dragon nich... :Tongue:  )
Dan Hajiro, dari Farm yang sudah beberapa kali berhasil breeding si Naga ini...Yu Ming Farm, Bandung
Saudaranya banyak yang sudah tembus di ukuran 65-70 cm
4 ekor dg ukuran 25 smp 36 ini, kami persembahkan juga untuk Lucky Draw di acara GO ini.

 

 


*LUCKY DRAW seri 3*
Farm ternama di Jepang dengan hasil terbaiknya Kujaku, tentunya dr KANEKO Koi Farm
4 ekor Kujaku Nisai size 40an cm ini bersertifikat dealer Samurai Koi Centre, Bandung
Kami berikan untuk Lucky Draw seri ke 3...bagaimana dengan seri ke 4...?? Hahahaha...klo tembus 100jt ya... :Whistle: 

 

 






*
And The Winners is........
*
*Shinoda Hi Utsuri : 1.K17 ; 2.SK18 ; 3.S5 ; 4.K7

Yuming Kumonryu n Hajiro : 1.K20 ; 2.SK17 ; 3.S2 ; 4.SK1

Kaneko Kujaku : 1.K9 ; 2.SK4 ; 3.S1 ; 4.S22*

Hadiah Lucky Draw sesuai urutan nomer dan sesuai urutan foto yang diupload diatas ( Tiap Seri ) Foto atas 1 dan 2, Foto bawah 3 dan 4

Untuk Voucher dari Raja Pindah...akan sy kirim ke alamat masing2.
Tolong pm alamat ya...via sms 081320427772 / bbm 2340A506 / email : [email protected]

Thanx All.

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> wah beruntung ,sk 18 bisa dapet hiutsuri no 2 , thanks om lukas


wah bagus hi utsuri om Bob... rajin2 lelang di forum ini om, kolam kalo penuh bikin lagi  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Om lukaass sk4 dpt kaneko kujaku nomer 2 dari ataas yaaa makasiiih yaaaaa muaaaacccchhhhh

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

> Selamat buat pemenang hadiah, sukses buat LUDO dan peserta GO...


setuju pak

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

SK-15 juga sudah ditransfer lewat om dodo ya
Sukses GO nya  :Thumb:

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Om lukas sudah transfer y.. saya bbm om lukas tapi kayak nya masih..


hehehe...siap Om...thanx.

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Udah om...


kemana Aja ni om demmy, baru nongol...

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

> Saya jg msh punya utang ya Om Demmy


Hehehehe... akhir bulan aja ko..

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

semuanya opsi GO apa ada opsi KC nih?  :Juggle:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

:Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 
*SELAMAT untuk PEMENANG LELANG
*Thank You...Arigato Gozaimazu

Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku
K 1 Rp. 2.700.000,- by oasis *- PAID*
K 2 Rp. 2.000.000,- by enos *- PAID*
K 3 Rp. 1.900.000,- by bozu *- PAID*
K 4 Rp. 2.500.000,- by hendro w *- PAID*
K 5 Rp. 2.900.000,- by qclick *- PAID*
K 6 Rp. 3.500.000,- by rtangguh *- PAID*
K 7 Rp. 4.000.000,- by tri wisnu *- PAID*
K 8 Rp. 1.600.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
K 9 Rp. 1.600.000,- by dtm *- PAID*
K 10 Rp. 2.800.000,- by panoramix
K 11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by boblyn *- PAID*
K 12 Rp. 2.900.000,- by timmy *- PAID*
K 13 Rp. 6.200.000,- by 2onny *- PAID*
K 14 Rp. 1.400.000,- by dtm *- PAID*
K 15 Rp. 1.600.000,- by wahyu adiwinanto *- PAID*
K 16 Rp. 1.200.000,- by wahyu adiwinanto *- PAID*
K 17 Rp. 1.200.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
K 18 Rp. 1.400.000,- by ridwansm *- PAID*
K 19 Rp. 1.400.000,- by dtm *- PAID*
K 20 Rp. 2.100.000,- by DrRony *- PAID*

Shinoda Doitsu Sanke
SK 1 Rp. 2.700.000,- by qclik *- PAID*
SK 2 Rp. 1.600.000,- by mongalana *- PAID*
SK 3 Rp. 1.100.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
SK 4 Rp. 1.700.000,- by wahyu adiwinanto *- PAID*
SK 5 Rp. 1.800.000,- by timmy *- PAID*
SK 6 Rp. 6.000.000,- by tri wisnu *- PAID*
SK 7 Rp. 2.000.000,- by chandrab1177
SK 8 Rp. 2.200.000,- by DrRony *- PAID*
SK 9 Rp. 2.600.000,- by pujiono *- PAID*
SK 10 Rp. 1.400.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
SK 11 Rp. 1.400.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
SK 12 Rp. 1.700.000,- by viktor *- PAID*
SK 13 Rp. 1.600.000,- by rediansyah *- PAID*
SK 14 Rp. 1.100.000,- by yohanes86 *- PAID*
SK 15 Rp. 1.600.000,- by sabhara *- PAID*
SK 16 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DrRony *- PAID*
SK 17 Rp. 3.700.000,- by andrie_dimiharja* - PAID*
SK 18 Rp. 1.400.000,- by bobbyaswin *- PAID*

Shinoda Doitsu Showa
S 1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by viktor *- PAID*
S 2 Rp. 2.300.000,- by pujiono *- PAID*
S 3 Rp. 2.800.000,- by eyp9706 *- PAID*
S 4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by epin *- PAID*
S 5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by qulistop *- PAID*
S 6 Rp. 1.700.000,- by viktor *- PAID*
S 7 Rp. 2.900.000,- by engky
S 8 Rp. 1.500.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
S 9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by qulistop *- PAID*
S 10 Rp. 1.400.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
S 11 Rp. 2.600.000,- by enos *- PAID*
S 12 Rp. 1.400.000,- by gom *- PAID*
S 13 Rp. 3.700.000,- by 2onny *- PAID*
S 14 Rp. 1.400.000,- by ciol *- PAID*
S 15 Rp. 1.500.000,- by goensoe *- PAID*
S 16 Rp. 1.500.000,- by yohanes86 *- PAID*
S 17 Rp. 2.100.000,- by DrRony *- PAID*
S 18 Rp. 3.000.000,- by timmy *- PAID*
S 19 Rp. 2.700.000,- by viktor *- PAID*
S 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by pependaus *- PAID*
S 21 Rp. 1.300.000,- by epin *- PAID*
S 22 Rp. 2.200.000,- by bozu *- PAID*

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

:Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 
*SELAMAT untuk PEMENANG LELANG
*Thank You...Arigato Gozaimazu

Shinoda Doitsu Kohaku
K 1 Rp. 2.700.000,- by oasis *- PAID*
K 2 Rp. 2.000.000,- by enos *- PAID*
K 3 Rp. 1.900.000,- by bozu *- PAID*
K 4 Rp. 2.500.000,- by hendro w *- PAID*
K 5 Rp. 2.900.000,- by qclick *- PAID*
K 6 Rp. 3.500.000,- by rtangguh *- PAID*
K 7 Rp. 4.000.000,- by tri wisnu *- PAID*
K 8 Rp. 1.600.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
K 9 Rp. 1.600.000,- by dtm *- PAID*
K 10 Rp. 2.800.000,- by panoramix *- PAID*
K 11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by boblyn *- PAID*
K 12 Rp. 2.900.000,- by timmy *- PAID*
K 13 Rp. 6.200.000,- by 2onny *- PAID*
K 14 Rp. 1.400.000,- by dtm *- PAID*
K 15 Rp. 1.600.000,- by wahyu adiwinanto *- PAID*
K 16 Rp. 1.200.000,- by wahyu adiwinanto *- PAID*
K 17 Rp. 1.200.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
K 18 Rp. 1.400.000,- by ridwansm *- PAID*
K 19 Rp. 1.400.000,- by dtm *- PAID*
K 20 Rp. 2.100.000,- by DrRony *- PAID*

Shinoda Doitsu Sanke
SK 1 Rp. 2.700.000,- by qclik *- PAID*
SK 2 Rp. 1.600.000,- by mongalana *- PAID*
SK 3 Rp. 1.100.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
SK 4 Rp. 1.700.000,- by wahyu adiwinanto *- PAID*
SK 5 Rp. 1.800.000,- by timmy *- PAID*
SK 6 Rp. 6.000.000,- by tri wisnu *- PAID*
SK 7 Rp. 2.000.000,- by chandrab1177
SK 8 Rp. 2.200.000,- by DrRony *- PAID*
SK 9 Rp. 2.600.000,- by pujiono *- PAID*
SK 10 Rp. 1.400.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
SK 11 Rp. 1.400.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
SK 12 Rp. 1.700.000,- by viktor *- PAID*
SK 13 Rp. 1.600.000,- by rediansyah *- PAID*
SK 14 Rp. 1.100.000,- by yohanes86 *- PAID*
SK 15 Rp. 1.600.000,- by sabhara *- PAID*
SK 16 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DrRony *- PAID*
SK 17 Rp. 3.700.000,- by andrie_dimiharja* - PAID*
SK 18 Rp. 1.400.000,- by bobbyaswin *- PAID*

Shinoda Doitsu Showa
S 1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by viktor *- PAID*
S 2 Rp. 2.300.000,- by pujiono *- PAID*
S 3 Rp. 2.800.000,- by eyp9706 *- PAID*
S 4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by epin *- PAID*
S 5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by qulistop *- PAID*
S 6 Rp. 1.700.000,- by viktor *- PAID*
S 7 Rp. 2.900.000,- by engky *- PAID*
S 8 Rp. 1.500.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
S 9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by qulistop *- PAID*
S 10 Rp. 1.400.000,- by epoe *- PAID*
S 11 Rp. 2.600.000,- by enos *- PAID*
S 12 Rp. 1.400.000,- by gom *- PAID*
S 13 Rp. 3.700.000,- by 2onny *- PAID*
S 14 Rp. 1.400.000,- by ciol *- PAID*
S 15 Rp. 1.500.000,- by goensoe *- PAID*
S 16 Rp. 1.500.000,- by yohanes86 *- PAID*
S 17 Rp. 2.100.000,- by DrRony *- PAID*
S 18 Rp. 3.000.000,- by timmy *- PAID*
S 19 Rp. 2.700.000,- by viktor *- PAID*
S 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by pependaus *- PAID*
S 21 Rp. 1.300.000,- by epin *- PAID*
S 22 Rp. 2.200.000,- by bozu *- PAID*

Om Engky...tengkiu  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Ya, ngliat begitu banyaknya ikan mau di kirim ke berbagai itujuan dg order berbeda2 ....kasian juga Om Lukas, jadi kalo keselip satu dua hal lumrah lah . Kita aja 
> yg inget kan


Alhamdulillah laris manis

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Tinggal 1.5 Bulan lagi... sudah sebesar apa ya ikan nya.. beberapa kali ke bandung tapi belum sempat mampir.... 
Om lukas bisa bocoran photo nya dikolam...

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Sementara penampakan,, ikan siapa yang paling gede om.? Sama yang paling ok.. Hehe

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Ga sabar pengen liat penampakannya...

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Acara : 
Minggu, tanggal 9 Maret 2014 Mulai pukul 09:00 wib*

* Penjurian GO Shinoda Doitsu
* Kumpul2 Bandung Koi Hobbies
* Partisipant GO Shinoda Doitsu
* Bazar n Lelang Koi ( Lokal n Import ) untuk umum
* Makan Siang ( *Lebih baik jika dapat konfirmasi kedatangan ya*...biar makanan gak kurang...hahaha...)

Tempat : 

LuDo Koi
Komplek Singgasana Pradana
Jl. Lang-lang Buana No. 28
Bandung

http://maps.BlackBerry.com?lat=-6.95...ntry=Indonesia

Cp :
1. Lukas - 081 3204 27772 ; Pin 2B073A5C
2. Dodo – 0852 15911 888 ; Pin 277CDEA2

Arigato Gozaimas... :Yo:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Mantap Ludo Koi ^^

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Cash nya berapa om.. heheheheee

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Selesai juga ya GO-nya
Yang udah kita semua nanti2kan... :Peep:  :Pray: 

*BATTLE of GOSANKE DOITSU*

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Wiih ajaib hasilnya ada yg ajaib jadi cantik ada yg ngedrop.. hehehe keren keren..

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Almoniac

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Cute                                                 Kindai ..................................................  .Akang


                      Baguuut

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Ikannya bagus2.... Keepingnya mantapp om lukas congrats buat ludokoi


Tebakan nya yang mana ni om.. hehee

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

> Putih ya Om...? Seperti Shiroji di stasiun


Wkakakak.. Shiroji mulus ya.. Krn musim dingin jd pd kriting ya

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Next visit @ jogja diagendakan waktu yg agak santai kita bisa kuliner sambil ngobrol" dgn waktu yg tidak dikejar" fish entry dan penjurian  ::  bisa kunjungi gubug saya, om Lukas dan Dodo visit www.lakusuma.biz

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Mantep om lukas n dodo..
Klo dilihat2 overall sanke2nya lebih unggul..prediksi sy GC dari sanke

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Hasilnya donk penasaran ni


Di upload Om, sabar (nanti malam),
Sekarang sedang pesta .......................................... di Ludokoi  :Tape:

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

mesti optimis dulu om herry.....  :Tape2:

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Terimakasih untuk supportnya dr teman2 semua...
Juga para partisipant...
Dan sekali lagi kami atas nama LuDo Koi, memohon maaf atas apapun yang terjadi pada ikan2 GO ini
Mohon dimaklumin ya...piara Koi untuk jadi lebih bagus sangat amat susah...banyak resiko yang kami terima.

Dari 60 ekor Ikan GO ini, kami sangat bersyukur karena hanya 1  ekor yang mati
Dan hanya beberapa yang jadi luntur

Jadi ya, apa daya...kami udah berusaha sebaik mungkin, yang terjadi ya terjadilah

Berikut kami tampilan sedikit liputan ttg acara kami kemaren ( kemaren...? Hahaha...krn postingan ini udah lewat jam 12 jadi udah tgl 10 Maret )













































*
Grand Champion Candidat*

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Dan setelah merekap hasil Judging antara Juri Jepang dan Juri Indonesia, maka hasilnya kita peroleh seperti di bawah ini...*

*GRAND CHAMPION : Doitsu Kohaku K20*

*Hadiah : 1 Unit Sepeda Motor Honda Beat F1 CBS*





*Doitsu Kohaku 

Juara 1  K10* *Hadiah : 1 unit Blackberry Bellagio 9790*


*Juara 2  K7* *Hadiah : 1 unit Blackberry Davis 9220*


*Juara 3  K8* *Hadiah : 1 pcs FD Color Up 3 Kg*



*Doitsu Sanke

Juara 1  SK10* *Hadiah : 1 unit Blackberry Bellagio 9790*


*Juara 2  SK15* *Hadiah : 1 unit Blackberry Davis 9220*


*Juara 3  SK7* *Hadiah : 1 pcs FD Color Up 3 Kg*



*Doitsu Showa

Juara 1  S17* *Hadiah : 1 unit Blackberry Bellagio 9790*


*Juara 2  S13* *Hadiah : 1 unit Blackberry Davis 9220*


*Juara 3  S3* *Hadiah : 1 pcs FD Color Up 3 Kg*


*CONGRATULATION FOR THE WINNERS*  :Thumb:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Tea:

----------


## dadandjunaedy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Selamat kpd semua pemenang, juga buat semua peserta GO dan Ludo koi juga. Acara ini membuat kita semua gembira, ditunggu GO berikutnya.....

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Udah harga segitu...dipiarain selama 6 bulan lagiiii...
> Harapan sy...selesai GO, ikan2 ini bisa cepat sy kirim ke masing2 Partisipant, so....please Shipping


Jangan kapok Om Lukas, ....................................  :Nod:

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

> Lukasnya kuapokkkkkkkk pak hahahahaha ga gampang peliharain ikan orang .... 8 ekor langsung mau dijual ... berat jaga amanahnya kayaknya pak 
> 
> salam buat si mohawk kakak hehehehehhe


wahh jangan kapok om...justru ini jadi pembelajaran utk GO selanjutnya..dibuatkan aturan yg lebih tegas lagi..sedikit tega-an gpp...toh ini kan buat pembelajaran bersama....
salam balik dari Khaka MOHAWK..peace om katanya.... :Peace:

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Mau dilelang start brp-an ?

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epin

kalo yang kohaku GC dilelang start bidnya brp ya?  :Heh:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Iya om lukas , setuju

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

sy setuju2 aja om lukas... mau lelang start 500rb jg ok2 aja...hehehe

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Ikan sdh dirmh.. Kualitas mantap, untung sy ga titip lelang.. Siap turun kois fest


Thankyou so much Bro...besok mandi salju lagi ya...tapi belum makan salju khan...?
Saya sudah, suegerrrr

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

